# Ghost Towns



## El_Greco

From time to time cities, for whatever reason, get abandoned.....they get locked in time and become like window into a past for curious passers by. 

*Craco, Italy*










picture by Basilicata Travel from flickr










picture by Basilicata Travel from flickr










picture by Sankta84 from flickr










picture by Giovanni Calia | estragon from flickr










picture by flavio pace from flickr

*Hashima Island, Japan*










picture by filmmaker in japan from flickr










picture by filmmaker in japan from flickr










picture by filmmaker in japan from flickr










picture by filmmaker in japan from flickr

Your turn.


----------



## Commandant

Cool thread and great pics!

Sanzhi Pod City (Sanzhi, Taiwan):


----------



## guille_89uy

Great thread!


----------



## Timişoara

El_Greco said:


> *Craco, Italy*


Looks like http://focusfeatures.com/film/the_american/ watch trailer!










A town in Italia, too.


----------



## Marsupilami

*Sewell, Chile*
This used to be the main mining city in the country. Now, it is being restored because it has a lot of treasures of old.


----------



## 909

Let's not forget the (perhaps) most famous and notorious ghosttown: Chernobyl & Pripyat.











More pictures on my Flickr photostream.


----------



## yashchauhan

Dhanushkodi,South India
Abandoned after GoI declared it unsafe for living after 1954 storm...













































Railway Station


----------



## balthazar

^^great pics!


----------



## Cyrus

There are several ones in Iran, especially in the deserts.

*Izadkhast Walled City*, from about 2,000 years ago:






































1937 photogravure of this city:


----------



## Marathaman

Kuldhara in India









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asad7874/4248201516/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pichigh/4246284649/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/planetsoumik/3065635154/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pichigh/4246289739/sizes/l/


----------



## Cyrus

*Rayen Citadel, Kerman*










It has all characteristics of a medieval Persian city, there are residental houses, stores, bazaar, military units, squares, fortress, religious buildings, Zurkhaneh (traditional Persian gymnasium), stables, schools, ... It also consists of the public quarter and the aristocratic zone.


----------



## Commandant

Bodie, California:









Calico, California:


----------



## xzmattzx

In addition to Bodie and Calico, Rhyolite NV is a famous American ghost town.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenlund/3376551404/


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo

*Palenque*, *Mexico*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/domfell/657362323/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freech/326088116/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3024393217/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliseo-oliveras/3452417584/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jihem/4784212221/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jihem/4784179611/


----------



## Geocarlos

Love this thread!


----------



## Fire God

Niiiice some of these towns I only knew about because of Life After People (Hashima Island and Sanzhi Pod City).

There's also one in England that had been abandoned during WWII.



Marsupilami said:


> *Sewell, Chile*
> This used to be the main mining city in the country. Now, it is being restored because it has a lot of treasures of old.
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7118/2113269616232e0dc97o.jpg


Maybe it could be a ski resort too, that's what I thought it was until I read the captions.


----------



## fordgtman1992

909 said:


> Let's not forget the (perhaps) most famous and notorious ghosttown: Chernobyl & Pripyat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my Flickr photostream.


Call of Duty Modern Warfare!! :banana:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wow Bodie looks awesome!


----------



## El_Greco

^ USA is full of abandoned mining towns, Berlin, Nevada and Bannack, Montana are pretty cool aswell. I would post some photos but photobucket sucks.


----------



## isolanaze

909 said:


> Let's not forget the (perhaps) most famous and notorious ghosttown: Chernobyl & Pripyat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my Flickr photostream.



.......................................

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

These are some neat places, I especially like the Orkney isles one.


----------



## erbse

Really interesting thread with loads of great impressions. A fascinating topic, really.

How about some "newly created" ghost towns, made by snappy investors?

_China's Ghost Cities and Malls_




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPILhiTJv7E


----------



## prudence12

Lots of abandoned areas in Greece, eh?


----------



## lautrec

erbse said:


> Really interesting thread with loads of great impressions. A fascinating topic, really.
> 
> How about some "newly created" ghost towns, made by snappy investors?


Thanks for that. I would never imagine stuff like these is going on in China.


----------



## Munwon

Interesting thread!


----------



## Spookvlieger

Great vid about china!


----------



## erbse

*64 million(!) living units that remain empty in China!* That's almost as much as all of Germany offers.

That really is hard to grasp. The property bubble of China is going to be HUMONGOUS, to say the least. hno:


----------



## swifty78

All I can say is what a waste!


----------



## Chimaera

Agdam, Azerbeidzjan. I learned about it being a ghost town when I did some research, last Friday, about the possible opponent of my team in the Europa League qualifiers, FK Qarabag. That club used to play in Agdam, until it was completely ruined by bombardments.


----------



## tim1807

Cool pics^^


----------



## lianli

erbse said:


> *64 million(!) living units that remain empty in China!* That's almost as much as all of Germany offers.
> 
> That really is hard to grasp. The property bubble of China is going to be HUMONGOUS, to say the least. hno:


In the next 10-25 years the urban population of china will probably increase by 500-600 Mio. That would be more than 7 times the population of Germany.

BTW
"There are no reliable statistics on residential vacancies in China. The most extreme estimate bandied about in the popular press is that there are 65 million vacant residential units. However, this is no more than an urban myth that has its origin in a highly questionable inference made by an economist at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences that reported that 64.5 million electricity meters in urban areas around the country registered zero consumption over a six-month period. The claim about the meters has been vigorously debunked by the pertinent officials and power company executives in China. Despite this, the figure is frequently cited as if it were authoritative. 

The figure is ridiculous. Sixty-five million is more than all of the residential housing units constructed in the relevant areas since 2000! Furthermore, it implies an overall vacancy rate of around 40%. Such vacancy rates are plausible in the case of a few Chinese cities that some prima donna hedge fund managers have highlighted in gimmicky YouTube videos filmed at 6:00 a.m. in the morning. However, on a nationwide basis, the 40% figure is patently absurd."
by James Kostohryz


----------



## Nikom

*Kolmanskop, Namibia* 

The town declined after World War I when the diamond-field slowly exhausted and was ultimately abandoned in 1954. The geological forces of the desert mean that tourists now walk through houses knee-deep in sand. Kolmanskop is popular with photographers for its settings of the desert sands' reclaiming this once-thriving town.


----------



## Soteropolis1

*IGATU - State of Bahia - BRAZIL*

An old diamond mining town, abandoned at the end of XIX century



090709 Chapada Diamantina 158 por iurikothe, no Flickr


Igatu, Bahia por Ruiz2009, no Flickr


Igatú 24 por Fred Schinke, no Flickr


Igatú 21 por Fred Schinke, no Flickr


090709 Chapada Diamantina 157 por iurikothe, no Flickr


Igatú 20 por Fred Schinke, no Flickr


Igatú 31 por Fred Schinke, no Flickr


ruínas por tainadelnegri, no Flickr


Sem título por tainadelnegri, no Flickr


galeria de arte ao ar livre nas ruínas de Igatu por trak skizo, no Flickr


Sem título por Renata Gama, no Flickr


CIMG2177 por Almiro Lemos, no Flickr


011511_Chapada2_072 por brooklyn_g_girl, no Flickr


igatu39_2003 por fabioabu, no Flickr


----------



## Paulo Francis

*eee*

eee


----------



## mattec

WV has a bunch of old coal towns, but most of them have already succumbed to nature. The most famous of these towns was/ is Thurmond located in the New River Gorge.

Thurmond was once the central point for most of the coal coming out of WV. At it's height in the 1910s through 30s, it was home to 500 residents in its limits, with another several thousand located on its fringe. These fringe areas were considered the red light district and were notoriously lawless. 

The beginning of the end came in 1931, when nationally known hotel/resort _Dun Glen_ (famous for a 14 year long poker match) burned to the grown. Several years later one of the two banks closed, while the other moved to a nearby larger community; By the mid 1950s, Thurmond was a virtual ghost town. Had the _Dun Glen_ not burned and was able to survive the depression, there was a slim chance that Thurmond could have evolved from a freight hub into a tourist based economy and survived. Though the limited auto transportation would have been an immediate issue. 

Today most of the land is owned by the NPS (including the train station, which is now a visitor center. But Amtrak will still do a whistle stop if you want.) , even though it still has five residents and is incorporated as a city. 

Now:














































Then:























































The Dun Glen










Two sayings popular about the Thurmond area during its heyday:

_"No Sunday west of Clifton Forge and no God west of Hinton."_

_"The only difference between Hell and Thurmond is that a river runs through Thurmond."_


----------



## Wapper

This is probably one of the saddest ghost towns. 

Oradour-sur-Glane in the French Limousin region.
In 1944, Waffen SS soldiers locked up the villagers and burnt down the whole village. It was probably revenge for a previous attack by the resistane. More than 600 people were killed.
Although the Germans burnt the village, it is still intact to a large extent. This actually makes it even more sad when you visit the place. You can feel how people lived and how they had to abandon everything. There are some old burnt cars in the streets and there even was a small railway track. 
After the war, a new village was built next to the old place.

All photos are from wikimedia commons by user Dna-Dennis.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>


----------



## erbse

Wow, just wow!


Actually, I can't really think of any German ghost town. Though there might be some sort of, perhaps someone knows an example.


----------



## Wapper

Doel, Belgium

The port of Antwerp is still growing. In the past, many villages were destroyed in order to make place for new docks and industrial zones. A famous example is Oosterweel. Only a church tower remains in the middel of a vast industrial zone.

Since the 1960s the village Doel is threatened by expansion of the port. Our government actually decided that it would be destroyed because they would make a new dock. Most people already left the village, but a few refuse to go. The old and beautiful village fell into decay. Vandalists and squatters claimed it as their territory. Thanks to fierce protest, Doel still exists today (although many houses have been demolished already) but its future remains uncertain.

I must admit that it is only partially a ghost town today. The process of abandoning the village is still going on, which distinguishes it from the other places in this thread. Still about 300 people of the original 1300 remain and they try to keep the main buidlings (town hall, church, school) clean. 

All pictures are from wikimedia commons. I will mention the author names.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Juan Bobadilla





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by LimoWreck



It does not look like an abbandoned village here, I must say 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By LimoWreck



It is in the middel of the harbour.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By Torsade de Pointes



Protest slogans on the walls.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By Friedrich Tellberg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
By Railex



^^ Erbse, wasn't there some abandoned seaside resort somewhere on a North-German island? Or was that in Russia? :?


----------



## RokasLT

*Didziasalis (Didžiasalis)* in Lithuania *-* abandoned when Soviet Union collapsed and after that brick factory was privatized and quickly closed all residents lost their jobs. 
































*Old ph of brick factory*


----------



## BiaMartins

Soteropolis1 said:


> *IGATU - State of Bahia - BRAZIL*
> 
> An old diamond mining town, abandoned at the end of XIX century


 
Nice pictures!!! How u found it??


----------



## Soteropolis1

BiaMartins said:


> Nice pictures!!! How u found it??


Some are mine! Others from Flickr. Thanks!


----------



## Gherkin

Jünyus Brütüs said:


> *Kayaköy* is an abandoned village in Agean part of Turkey.




I visited another Turkish ghost town recently, near Fethiye. The Greeks living in the Turkish town were kicked out during a Turkish/Greek war (unsure of the dates) and Turkish people simply did not want to move into houses once lived in by Greeks.


These pictures are my own:


----------



## Dahlis

Two good sites on the subject:

http://www.jornmark.se/

http://creativedestruction.se/


----------



## xrtn2

FORDLANDIA - BRAZIL


----------



## brazilteen

^^ :O never heard about it before


----------



## Soteropolis1

Good to see Fordlandia here!It was a grand project amid the Amazonic rain forest. If succeeded certainly would be a big town today. I'd like to see more recent pictures of the place now!


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Bagan or Pagan, the former capital city of Myanmar (Burma):*



> Bagan (Burmese: ပုဂံ; MLCTS: pu.gam, pronounced [pəɡàɴ]), formerly Pagan, is an ancient city in the Mandalay Division of Burma. Formally titled Arimaddanapura or Arimaddana (the City of the Enemy Crusher) and also known as Tambadipa (the Land of Copper) or Tassadessa (the Parched Land), it was the capital of several ancient kingdoms in Burma. It is located in the dry central plains of the country, on the eastern bank of the Ayeyarwady River, 90 miles (140 km) southwest of Mandalay.
> 
> The ruins of Bagan cover an area of 16 square miles (41 km2). The majority of its buildings were built in the 11th century to 13th century [...]


This city must have been a giant acient metropolis.












http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2263074109_70db0a276e.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-M0ouvrF3sA4/TZ83l5dowuI/AAAAAAAAflw/w_PVAoFKqIY/s1600/bagan_burma_.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6685422.jpg









http://the44diaries.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/04-02-2010-bagan.jpg









http://www.oustravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/BaganMyanmar.JPG









http://tourism-myanmar.com/images/bagan6.jpg


----------



## erbse

^ I absolutely adore this place. One of the most magnificent creations mankind has come up with.

What a sad thing Myanmar doesn't manage to bring this on UNESCO's list (or rather the other way around...).


----------



## Soteropolis1

^^
Really fantastic! It´s unbeliveable that a city like that it´s not a Unesco World Heritage place.


----------



## Dirty new yorker

Spoooky


----------



## miau

Soteropolis1 said:


> ^^
> Really fantastic! It´s unbeliveable that a city like that it´s not a Unesco World Heritage place.


Well, Myanmar does not want do have tourist, right?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Gherkin said:


> I visited another Turkish ghost town recently, near Fethiye. The Greeks living in the Turkish town were kicked out during a Turkish/Greek war (unsure of the dates) and Turkish people simply did not want to move into houses once lived in by Greeks.


Your pics are from Kayaköy too. The Greek population left the town due to population exchange agreement made in 1923. Turks left Greece and Greeks left Turkey, 2 million people moved from their houses at total.

Turkish government moved entire population of a Turkish village to there who left their village in mainland Greece . But the town is a South Agean town while the newcomers were Western Thracians. The weather and the general atmosphere of the town was not suitable for Turkish group so they decided to move from Kayaköy and they've placed in Northern parts of Turkey later. The town remained empty.

That's the small history of Kayaköy.


----------



## Heidjer

*Scenic, South Dakota*

Scenic once was a busy cowboy town, but today only eigth people live there.

Saloon









One of the two jails


















And if you happen to own 799,000 $, you are actually able to buy this town, as seen in this article. I also got all the pictures from there.


----------



## BiaMartins

xrtn2 said:


> FORDLANDIA - BRAZIL


I never hear about this town. Great!!!


----------



## Heidjer

erbse said:


> Actually, I can't really think of any German ghost town. Though there might be some sort of, perhaps someone knows an example.


Although it's not technically a ghost town yet, I immediately thought of Kursdorf.

Kursdorf is a lovely small village surrounded by two Autobahns (A 14 and A 9), a highspeed railway track and the two runways of Leipzig/Halle Airport.

For inscrutable reasons, the population has severely decreased in the past decades. In the 50's over 500 people lived in Kursdorf, in 2009 only 37 were left and it is foreseeable that soon even the last people will move out of the village. Leipzig/Halle Airport is, by the way, one of the few German airports without comprehensive night flight restrictions.

Time for some pictures: 

Aerial picture of Kursdorf








Source

Main street








Source

The church that has been renovated just 10 years ago








Source

Parts of Kursdorf have already been destroyed








Source

Town entrance








Source


----------



## wc eend

Wow! It stil _looks_ livable.


----------



## krkseg1ops

erbse said:


> *64 million(!) living units that remain empty in China!* That's almost as much as all of Germany offers.
> 
> That really is hard to grasp. The property bubble of China is going to be HUMONGOUS, to say the least. hno:


This is a blatant lie. It is said to be 64 million uninhabited units that are the result of people moving out of country areas into urban areas. Those empty streets shown in the video are nothing else but a well constructed propaganda.


----------



## erbse

Sources or it didn't happen.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Try this:
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-ghost-cities-overblown-2011-6


----------



## miau

krkseg1ops said:


> Try this:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-ghost-cities-overblown-2011-6


Wait, you are quoting a 'blogger' to prove your point? That's not a valid source.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Salton City. It's a sprawling city that takes up a big surface with empty cul de sac suburban roads all over the place.

It was ment to be a resort untill the salt lake it was build next to got poisoned by men and millions of fish died of in days. It's now nothong more than a rotten cesspool.


















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2138/2524972303_713b8cca33.jpg









http://www.extrememediastudies.org/extreme_media/11_art_enviro/images/kim_salton_sea.jpg









http://www.digitalapoptosis.com/archives/california/SaltonCity.jpg









http://www.deconcrete.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/salton-sea-dead-fish.jpg


----------



## Darloeye

^^ Was that used in the movie con air ?


----------



## Spurdo

Pripyat


'Pripyat - Hotel Rooftop' by Timster1973 - Back and Editing!!, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope they don't rebuild pripyat, so that when the radiation levels lower, people can pay to walk aruond the abandoned city, feeling like a badass


----------



## erbse

Some really interesting places among these (my favorite being the Maunsell Sea Forts you can spot in the preview pic):

_10 Abandoned Places Explained _




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhnt2JFUvjY


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Beelitz Heilstatten should be renovated immediately! hno:


----------



## erbse

^ It was sold in 2008 and luckily plans for residential and healthcare use are revived curently, so further renovations are ahead. 


Parts of the area are revitalized already:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Beelitz_Heilstaetten_St_Josef.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ :drool: They are doing a good job.


----------



## gabo79

Salton city es desastre ambiental por los peces muertos


----------



## Diggerdog

*Kolmanskop, Namib Desert, Namibia*

Abandoned German diamond mining town, now being reclaimed by the desert.

From Wikipedia -
Driven by the enormous wealth of the first diamond miners, the residents built the village in the architectural style of a German town, with amenities and institutions including a hospital, ballroom, power station, school, skittle-alley, theater and sport-hall, casino, ice factory and the first x-ray-station in the southern hemisphere,[3] as well as the first tram in Africa. It had a railway link to Lüderitz.
The town declined after World War I when the diamond-field slowly exhausted and was ultimately abandoned in 1954. The geological forces of the desert mean that tourists now walk through houses knee-deep in sand. Kolmanskop is popular with photographers for its settings of the desert sands' reclaiming this once-thriving town. Due to its location within the restricted area (Sperrgebiet) of the Namib desert, tourists need a permit to enter the town.









amazing-earth.com









ejphoto.com









pixieandrotter.com









diedresorensen.com









annadingding.blogspot.com


----------



## SydneyCity

Wittenoom, Western Australia. Site of a former asbestos mine, at its peak it had around 20,000 residents. The mine closed in 1966 but a number of residents remained until the government began to encourage them to leave Wittenoom in the late 1970s, due to the level of asbestos contamination in and around Wittenoom. However, the town still had a small number of residents until 2006, when power to the town was cut off.


The Doomed Way to Wittenoom by huskyte77, on Flickr

Wittenoom by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom Asbestos Mine by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom Asbestos Mine by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Wittenoom by stephenvelden, on Flickr

Delete Wittenoom by oemebamo, on Flickr

Wittenoom Airstrip by alan88, on Flickr

Asbestos Contamination by simon_reeve, on Flickr

Wittenoom, Ghost Town by alan88, on Flickr

ghost town by kkirkkio, on Flickr

Drop In by bananeman, on Flickr

Anyone home? by bananeman, on Flickr

Please have a seat by bananeman, on Flickr

Wittenoom by Koala:Bear, on Flickr


----------



## ikops

I am especially fascinated by the stories of these ghosttowns. More so than the pictures of them.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

seseña (E) http://www.abc.es/Media/201206/06/sesena--644x362.jpg
















flats not sold...


----------



## ikops

Bad urban planning?


----------



## VITORIA MAN

the housing bubble in spain...


----------



## the spliff fairy

more on Salton City:


The Accidental Sea - beautiful short:


----------



## Los Earth

I hate to see that all abandoned ghost towns are so small, what if they had a full sized city that was abandoned? I'd love to visit one


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

VITORIA MAN said:


> seseña (E) http://www.abc.es/Media/201206/06/sesena--644x362.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flats not sold...


I would like to visit this city one day


----------



## VITORIA MAN

better buy a flat !!! only 150.000 euros


----------



## Galro

See next page.


----------



## Galro

PPyramiden, Svalbard, Norway.



> Pyramiden (meaning "the pyramid" in Swedish and other Scandinavian languages; called Пирамида, piramida, in Russian) is a Russian settlement and coal mining community on the archipelago of Svalbard, Norway. Founded by Sweden in 1910 and sold to the Soviet Union in 1927, Pyramiden was closed in 1998 and has since remained largely abandoned with most of its infrastructure and buildings still in place.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramiden


Main square of Pyramiden by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Polar bear plaza by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Ghost town of Pyramiden by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Birds house by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pyramiden_july2011_7.jpg


Pyramiden by Wen Nag (aliasgrace), on Flickr


----------



## Galro

Pyramiden, Svalbard, Norway part 2 ...


Pyramiden 6 by Gard Gitlestad, on Flickr


Pyramiden, Spitsbergen by Airborne Observator, on Flickr


Soviel basketball ghosts © Rob Watkins 2011 by Aland Rob, on Flickr


Against time: Gym room by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Lénine et le клуб by Jean (tarkastad), on Flickr


Pyramiden by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

^^ Parts of pyramiden is actually viewable at streetview! 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=loc:...HndIkdIXrrR2SOasRA&cbp=12,263.48,,0,9.05&z=12


----------



## TedStriker

^^

My favourite ghost town so far.


----------



## Galro

TedStriker said:


> ^^
> 
> My favourite ghost town so far.


Yeah, Soviet Union/Russia have been rather good at building proper, high quality ghost towns. No capitalistic bullshit there.


----------



## ikops

They should make a horror movie there!


----------



## wc eend

Beautiful!


----------



## vonbingen

...


----------



## nonothing2004

Brilliant thread!


----------



## GrahamClayton

Set near the beautiful Wolgan Valley in New South Wales, Newnes is an abandoned oil shale mining settlement built by the Commonwealth Oil Corporation during the late nineteenth century. Two mines were established on north side of the Wolgan River. Workers even aimed to tunnel under a mountain to link up with other facilities in the Capertee Valley where conditions were better, but mining difficulties and low quality shale rendered the tunnel an elusive dream. 1906 saw the construction of retorts, distillation areas, oil storage tanks, workshops and a power station, the substantial remains of which still exist today.










http://www.urbanghostsmedia.com/2010/10/6-abandoned-towns-cities-oceania/


----------



## Galro

Probably a stretch to call it a ghost _town_, but we have no tread for individual abandoned buildings (at least nothing which I could find with google) so I post it here anyway:

The abandoned Lyster sanatorium in Norway. It was built in 1902, 500m up in the mountain side and with a own private aerial tramway connecting it with the fjord. It have stood empty since 1991 and there are currently talks about demolishing it. 

Some pictures:


IMG_3232.JPG by Guttorm Flatabø, on Flickr


Overlook Sanatoriun by Ivorbean, on Flickr


Sanatorium by annikbo, on Flickr


IMG_3260.JPG by Guttorm Flatabø, on Flickr

Inside:

The rocking horse by Odyssevs, on Flickr


The "sepia-room" by Odyssevs, on Flickr


Shall we take the stairs? by annikbo, on Flickr


Soul Asylum # 4 by Odyssevs, on Flickr

Location: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=loc:6...37536,7.433367&spn=0.017174,0.054331&t=h&z=15


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A renovation for the sanatorium would be nice.


----------



## MadMe

Another one is Bangour hospital village. This was a psychiatric hospital near Edinburgh. 

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=bangour+hospital+village
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangour_Village_Hospital


----------



## pissybits

Galro said:


>


They should make it a rave palace! 
-but keep the run down look


----------



## wald el bled

*El Ghoufi -Algeria *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6665939065/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5208168541/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nespicture/6523249783/sizes/l/in/photostream/[​


----------



## Zaz965

kayakoy, turkey

















http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/09/kayakoy-greek-ghost-town-in-turkey.html


----------



## Handinglove

I love the pictures of Ppyramiden. Incredible!

I visited Immerath recently, a small town in the west of Germany. It's now completely abandoned to make way for the opencast mine of Garzweiler. 

EDIT:

Unfortunatley, I couldn't get the pictures to work, so I'll have to link to my website instead. 

http://www.urbanks.co.uk/immerath


----------

